# WHAT'S CRACKALACKING!?



## ohmissdee (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys! My name is Dee and I have just started developing a love for cosmetics! I work at a department store where I get a decent discount on luxury brand make up and I have been given so many samples that I fell in love with playing with my face! I hope I can get some good ideas from everyone 

*HELLO EVERYBODY!!*


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome  Enjoy...


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Janice (Dec 12, 2012)

Heya Dee, Welcome! Good to have you join us on Specktra.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Welcome!!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to SPECKTRA!


----------



## miss o (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome darling.I am delighted you developed a love for make up.A good foundation Cinque.& lose setting powder for young skins.I believe that this is the time you will learn that u do not have to spend a fortune to look good.Rimel  perfectly acceptable for eyeliner&lipliner.I don't know yr colouring.Liquid  Eyeliner is a must.it is not going to be easy but u will get. there I would be v.willing to help u if you want Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lip stain is perfect for you .Colour pout by Boots. B.W. Miss O


----------

